# Sites supporting BAT donations



## AF 802 (Jul 18, 2019)

I know Kiwi Farms supports Brave's BAT program, but I want to be able to deposit BAT to use upon multiple sites. What other sites support this beautiful crypto?

Post some you know of, tag your reply and I'll add it to this list.

*Websites*
http://kiwifarms.net - Us, of course.
http://coindesk.com - Cryptocurrency news website.
http://rockpapershotgun.com - Gaming news website.
http://duckduckgo.com - Search engine like Google without tracking/telemetry.
http://coinmarketcap.com - Website to find current crypto prices and where to get said altcoins.
https://trustnodes.com - Cryptocurrency news website.
http://theguardian.com - Clickbaity news website (oddly enough).
http://discord.me - Discord server listings.
http://wikihow.com - Source of funny how-to memes. (and Null's avatar)

*Youtube Channels*
Bizonacci - BOGDANOFF, HE BOUGHT ZE DIP (Crypto memes)
Rekeita Law - Weeb Wars Daddy, IRL lawyer in Minnesota.
ThioJoe - Tech videos.


----------



## Crichax (Jul 18, 2019)

DuckDuckGo, as well as several content creators on YouTube (like ThioJoe).

This list is just off the top of my head, though.


----------

